# Circle City CHRISTMAS Bike Ride, DEC.13th 2020 Orange CA



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2020)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA DEC.13th, 2020 _*CHRISTMAS RIDE!!!*_

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday DEC13th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.














@T1Callahan because we haven't seen Tom in awhile now.....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh,Boy!
It’s the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2020)

MERRY  CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Almost Christmas Ride, 2nd Sunday, Dec. 13th.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 6, 2020)

Is this ride still on?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Is this ride still on?



I'm going to ride up there, ride around awhile.
Keep distance from anyone else that shows up.
Say, "Merry Christmas!!" to every person I see.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2020)

My guess is, it ain’t happn’n


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 7, 2020)

Health department is closed on sunday.sherriff says zero enforcement.im gonna go ride around with mark i think. @fordmike65 if you come out it will be like our Christmas ride last year.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> like our Christmas ride last year.



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## oddball (Dec 10, 2020)

Christen and I will be there, and anyone else I can bring, I ain't superstitious


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Awesome!
Merry Christmas!
It will be great to see you and Christen (from a safe distance of course).
Pic of Christen, and someone else you can bring....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2020)

A great time!
8-9 riders enjoying the day.
Merry Christmas!
We had 2 Angels riding with us for Christmas!
And @River_Trail took the lead for some great decor.
Thanks for coming out; see you next year.


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 13, 2020)

A lovely day and a pleasant group of people to spend some time with! Thanks! @tripple3


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## River_Trail (Dec 14, 2020)

This little bit of awesomeness went down several hours after the Christmas ride... Carolers and even a roving brass band. Some local kids started joining in singing and it got even sweeter. Enjoy! Merry Christmas to all!


----------

